

Show HN: Civilian – a full-stack RESTful Java web framework - jdlib
http://www.civilian-framework.org/

======
adambatkin
I thought we had all finally settled on JAX-RS, which (along with recent
Servlet versions) means that writing RESTful web services in Java is almost as
easy and lack-of-boilerplatey as Ruby/Python/anything else you can think of.
There's still a question of wrapping it up nicely, but Dropwizard and even
Spring will do a nice job of that, these days (and I'm sure there are others).
I just can't see myself writing to a totally different (non-standard) set of
APIs when we finally have a standard that works really well.

~~~
jerluc
Couldn't agree more with this. IMO Dropwizard (with help from JAX-RS) has
greatly simplified the process of spinning up a basic REST web service:
embedded Jetty by default, Jersey support, Logback (talk about simplifying the
world of mess known as Java logging), Jackson-based JSON support, etc. Not to
mention (despite my many gripes with Maven) being able to simply build this
thing as a fat JAR and go.

This new framework, Civilian, on the other hand seems to be going back to
over-complicating everything: requires servlet container by default, a shiny
new templating language, HTML forms processing, etc.

------
fizwhiz
Perhaps it would be helpful if someone from the Civilian team point out the
motivation for building this full-stack framework and its particular value
prop in contrast to DropWizard/Spring?

------
typicalrunt
Just a heads up: on mobile (Nexus 4 Chrome to be exact) the hamburger menu on
the website doesn't work.

~~~
teh_klev
Doesn't work on Chrome 38 on Win7 x64 desktop either with the window squished
up.

~~~
jdlib
thanks for pointing this out. The boostrap.js is not included in the page,
thought this was not needed, but forgot about the hamburger menu.

